# Dating site success stories.



## supreme666leader (Mar 27, 2021)

I've been doing online dating on and off for like 20yrs now since i was around 15, it all started in the aol/aim chatrooms which in my opinion were better than whats out there now (pof, okcupid, tinder) and ive met so many girls. I didn't get sex from all of them but have endless funny stories some were just coffee intro dates to meeting up to get busy right in their cars or homes!

Maybe its the virus or just the way the world is now but I find it so much harder than it was before like 10 yrs ago id have girls over easier and faster than ordering a pizza, had one over and naked in like a half hour... that was my best work. Now its usually bs they just want to chat about the boring most basic shit you could imagine and it doesnt really go anywhere sometimes they get offended if you go for the next step to get their numbers which makes no sense, others dont want to meet or leave the house due to the virus just think youre gonna talk to them for months or years til theyre ready to finally come out. Many have kids are married or just playing games with fake pics of themselves from 10-20 yrs ago.

My technique was to just post up shirtless ripped pics and it usually worked pretty well, now thats a sin, youll get banned/blocked and unless its a real slut she won't even want to talk to you.


Some funny stories:
Met one in a chatroom she was a married milf 35yrs old i was like 22, so it was boring shit like getting coffee until she just txted me "**** me tomorrow" so i played along thinking she was just joking but i woke up next morning and she was halfway to my house so I got ready and she arrived got in her car and we were off to find a motel!! So we get there and it was just 2hrs or more of hot crazy non stop fun, then we got chinese food and she was just obsessed with me. Dropped me off and next morning went crazy cuz i didnt answer phone cuz i was asleep so she thought i was cheating and just drove over to my house again so i had to get ready and have a repeat of the day before to calm her down. I was living at home at the time but started bringing her over but she would scream and slap herself around so i kinda got in trouble for that a true freak, nobody has even been able to match her but too wild to have a serious relationship with. Did alot of car/public sex too.

I met another one online a few years later who was a lookalike to the above story so that was cool, she came over in her minivan and came in and im trying to get something going and she says to me ''what would you think if i said we're not having sex'' i didnt even get to respond but she must have seen a look on my face that looked like a little kid who got their halloween candy stolen so she just got naked and we got to it. She got mad cuz for some reason i didnt last the second round as long as the first yea thats weird i guess but she thought i slipped the condom off (i didnt). She even made a fake profile and wrote to me later thinking id be dumb enough to fall for that and i wasnt but met even going on the site again was always enough damage for her to start playing games and i just never saw her again, pretty sure she was married.

Was on a diff hook up site and met one who said she wanted to meet later so i could do her in her car so i thought it was too good to be true and i was with someone boring at the time so had to make an excuse to get out of the house, even bold enough to invite her to come with me to my job interview ( i knew she'd say no but then she couldnt accuse me because after all i did invite her ) so i showed up and we got right to it in her car. Not amazing looking but an older milf but it because a very steady FWB ongoing thing, she knew about all the girls i was with and didnt care at all she loved to hear the stories, still talk to her now she  just wont meet due to virus, also think shes married but won't admit it.

Many others who just had no problem getting ****ed with my parents in the house, they would just come right over even drive from other states ... I'm in NY.

Had a girl pick me up at the train station that i met online this is way back before i had a car, so she dropped her daughter off and we went to the motel. I guess i was having a real good day cuz i lasted forever and she just kept yelling out "im cumming" pretty funny. After that she was like clinging to me like i had to walk with her hanging off me, brought me over to her whole family at a super bowl party to meet them. After that we planned a second date at her house next week for dinner and a movie and you know what else... So she tells me she wants me to marry her, I thought that was pretty funny so played along and she was serious she took me to a catering place to plan the wedding , an art kind of place to get invitations and shit like that made up it was all getting real crazy. Ended up not working out because i didnt have a car and we lived too far apart.

Those are some of the funniest but i have many others if you guys are interested, hope to read some funny stories too.


----------



## Grinch (Mar 27, 2021)

That's some sick **** stories. Better keep some portable armadillo caps on deck. Gasoline can clear up herpes pretty quick but doesnt touch the ninja

Online dating is a ****ing nightmare. Been living it for to long. It does serve a purpose for people who are busy and dont go out to the bars however, bad habits are hard to break. And when you finally meet someone worth investing time in you may find yourself being a dirtbag simply out of habit. 

I met a woman who had a breathalyzer in her vehicle. Knew exactly when to stop pounding rum at night so she could blow early enough to take her kid to school. Didnt even bother to hide the wedding pictures or the recent pics of the family....
To include the husband
 She also pissed herself that night, ruined her bed and threw up hot pockets that smelled fresh as ****. I probably used to think it was a funny story  but, I'm aging and now it's just another reminder of how shitty people towards those they're supposed to be loyal to lol.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 27, 2021)

I matched up with my mom and aunt on Tinder, they both asked for a pickle pic :32 (13):


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

I've been banned from tinder and bumble so... I don't "date".


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 27, 2021)

I would date you



German89 said:


> I've been banned from tinder and bumble so... I don't "date".


----------



## Ped X (Mar 27, 2021)

Depends what you consider success. I've gotten laid from meeting females on dating sites. Even had a few relationships that lasted longer then a few months. Too many ****ed up stories to count.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I would date you


Thanks FD.  That means a lot to me.

They won't even tell me what I did.  Just that I violated their code. 

Guess I won't be repopulating the earth.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2021)

dont use dating apps, ull get trapped, f ucken crazzy ho's everywhere....i went on 1 almost 17 yrs ago...ask me how my kids are?....they are good, thanks for asking....and they now take all my money...and so does the internet gal that i made all the babies with.... 




a few of the stories the op shared sound like a lot of mental health issues with these chicks....


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

j2048b said:


> dont use dating apps, ull get trapped, f ucken crazzy ho's everywhere....i went on 1 almost 17 yrs ago...ask me how my kids are?....they are good, thanks for asking....and they now take all my money...and so does the internet gal that i made all the babies with....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a viscous cycle. 

And it goes both ways.  These apps are meant to make society more broken.  They will never work because women are narcissistic fuks and most the men on these apps are 'dad bods' gross. or an ethnicity i would never date.


----------



## Ped X (Mar 27, 2021)

I ended up halfway through dinner on a 1st date to find out the chick was skitso. Met her on a dating site. Just to reinforce what J2048 and German69 said. Bitches be craazzzyyy.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

Ped X said:


> I ended up halfway through dinner on a 1st date to find out the chick was skitso. Met her on a dating site. Just to reinforce what J2048 said. Bitches be craazzzyyy.



If the forehead and eye place is weird or off.. they're most likely mentally ill.

Yes I look for these things when I swipe.  Don't ask. 

I am still allowed to use hinge but it's getting to the point where every guy, is the same guy.  They are all lazy fuks, smoke weed, don't workout, don't want kids, mentally ill, smoke crack. Absolute liberal cucks.  I can't do it.  I honestly don't even try to meet up with a guy and just generally troll the liberals to prove that, they are in fact hypocrites of the whole, 'tolerance' is a virtue bullshit.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2021)

sure its great for a quick hook up, but sometimes it doesnt go that easily... and most of the people are just fulfilling some kind of dark, sinister, messed in the head fantasy...and need some meds

and yeah some are not 10's, their pics can sometimes be "their best side" and a few yrs before they packed on 50 lbs after depression and stuffin their gullets....

everyone has image issues, whereas some believe their image is actually prettier than it truly is....for both females and males

social media is a downfall to divide and allow people who regularly wouldn't post pics or open their mouths to ONLYFAN their way into likes and approval...its nuts


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2021)

German89 said:


> If the forehead and eye place is weird or off.. they're most likely mentally ill.
> 
> Yes I look for these things when I swipe.  Don't ask.
> 
> I am still allowed to use hinge but it's getting to the point where every guy, is the same guy.  They are all lazy fuks, smoke weed, don't workout, don't want kids, mentally ill, smoke crack. Absolute liberal cucks.  I can't do it.  I honestly don't even try to meet up with a guy and just generally troll the liberals to prove that, they are in fact hypocrites of the whole, 'tolerance' is a virtue bullshit.




how off does the forehead and eyes need to be? honestly interested, i read something years ago about this but never gave it much thought?


----------



## Ped X (Mar 27, 2021)

j2048b said:


> sure its great for a quick hook up, but sometimes it doesnt go that easily... and most of the people are just fulfilling some kind of dark, sinister, messed in the head fantasy...and need some meds
> 
> and yeah some are not 10's, their pics can sometimes be "their best side" and a few yrs before they packed on 50 lbs after depression and stuffin their gullets....
> 
> ...



I haven't been on any dating sites for a couple years now. They seem to have changed alot in the last 5 years or so with the addiction of social media and narcissistic behaviour increasing exponentially. I felt like I was running into alot of females just on there to get attention with no intention or interest of actually meeting or having a real relationship. Old ass pictures or pictures with filters or the shoulder up pictures not showing the pear shaped obesity below.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

j2048b said:


> how off does the forehead and eyes need to be? honestly interested, i read something years ago about this but never gave it much thought?



I dont know exact measurements but usually big forehead and eyes too far part = mentally fukin retarded, low IQ. Probably depressed borderline bi polar. Who knows.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

DK. Get in here. I am not the only one about the forehead and eye placement!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 27, 2021)

German89 said:


> I dont know exact measurements but usually big forehead and eyes too far part = mentally fukin retarded, low IQ. Probably depressed borderline bi polar. Who knows.



That can also be a sign of Fetal Alcohol Syndrome. Yes, watch out for big foreheads!


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2021)

I met my spouse the old-fashioned way; at synagogue (church) while I was still dating someone else who I met online.  Goes to show easy-cum, easy-go. True relationships last long after the  novelty sex luster has waned.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2021)

German89 said:


> I dont know exact measurements but usually big forehead and eyes too far part = mentally fukin retarded, low IQ. Probably depressed borderline bi polar. Who knows.




well sh ieeet,,, 

i guess we can go by this as well, the title says it all....

https://www.forbes.com/sites/rosspo...-looks-stupid-he-probably-is/?sh=3f504eae7696


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2021)

German89 said:


> DK. Get in here. I am not the only one about the forehead and eye placement!



hahaha! It matters! I once met a girl whose eyes were so far apart that she must have had 360 degree vision.  I could never tell if she was looking at me or reading something behind her.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 27, 2021)

j2048b said:


> well sh ieeet,,,
> 
> i guess we can go by this as well, the title says it all....
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/rosspo...-looks-stupid-he-probably-is/?sh=3f504eae7696


Damn my whole family has broad german heads, almost caveman.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Damn my whole family has broad german heads, almost caveman.



that might have to do with inbreeding.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> hahaha! It matters! I once met a girl whose eyes were so far apart that she must have had 360 degree vision.  I could never tell if she was looking at me or reading something behind her.



Was her name Quasimodo?  If she is able to look forward and backward at the same time, beware, she’s a chameleon.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 27, 2021)

German89 said:


> that might have to do with inbreeding.


My family did get in America in the 1600s, werent many choices back then lol. But I love my square cave man head, wouldnt go back if I had a chance.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 27, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> My family did get in America in the 1600s, werent many choices back then lol. But I love my square cave man head, wouldnt go back if I had a chance.



Square jaw?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2021)

German89 said:


> that might have to do with inbreeding.




hahahah i fawkin almost had a bit of pee come out hahahaha


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2021)

j2048b said:


> hahahah i fawkin almost had a bit of pee come out hahahaha


LMFAO Sorry?  I don't know. 

It's like dogs.  When you start inbreeding puppies you can tell by their paws, and muzzle.  You're suppose to know what to look for when shopping for bloodlines.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Mar 27, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Square jaw?


I still got baby fat on face, so I dont know. But the buzzcut certainly doesnt help my case. Cant figure out how to crop that


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 28, 2021)

Been talking to this girl and easy is always good but this one is too easy, told me she used to be a drug addict prostitute yrs ago and met like 4 or 5 guys in the past two weeks, she wants me to meet me today and im sure id get it i mean anyone who shows up would probably get whatever they want from her but im having doubts, shes decent looking but maybe this isnt my best idea... def not a girl youre gonna keep around.

what would you do??


----------



## German89 (Mar 28, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Been talking to this girl and easy is always good but this one is too easy, told me she used to be a drug addict prostitute yrs ago and met like 4 or 5 guys in the past two weeks, she wants me to meet me today and im sure id get it i mean anyone who shows up would probably get whatever they want from her but im having doubts, shes decent looking but maybe this isnt my best idea... def not a girl youre gonna keep around.
> 
> what would you do??



Get the fuk away from her. What is wrong with you?


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 28, 2021)

I know .. Youre right but quick easy pussy is just so tempting. Its either this or.maybe a very boring date with an innocent teacher which prob wont lead to anything atleast not today... I know the right thing to do but my dick may point me in the wrong direction.


----------



## Trump (Mar 28, 2021)

dude when i was on tinder before I got married every single one night stand was either a nurse or an innocent school teacher. Don’t be fooled by the teacher I bet she loves it up her



supreme666leader said:


> I know .. Youre right but quick easy pussy is just so tempting. Its either this or.maybe a very boring date with an innocent teacher which prob wont lead to anything atleast not today... I know the right thing to do but my dick may point me in the wrong direction.


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh i know just may take a bit more time to get it thats all those who appear timid at first are always the biggest freaks.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 28, 2021)

This is my dating site. Watch out for SFG. Dude’s a stalker.


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 28, 2021)

so what are the best dating sites? i dont think you can be anonymous on tinder so dont want to take any chances with that. are there any chatrooms around like the aol/aim days? those were great even had rooms by location so made things very easy ... a/s/l to naked within an hour sometimes.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 28, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> so what are the best dating sites? i dont think you can be anonymous on tinder so dont want to take any chances with that. are there any chatrooms around like the aol/aim days? those were great even had rooms by location so made things very easy ... a/s/l to naked within an hour sometimes.



Nostalgia kicking in...


----------



## supreme666leader (Mar 29, 2021)

Well i couldnt resist and thought to myself ... what would a real sick kunt do? So i set up the date with the girl i mentioned above she wanted to get food i just wanted to get to the motel took a cialis before i left and picked up some condoms then picked her up, nice skinny big tits for skinny girl very happy. We got there and took things slow just talking for like an hour then got into and she was loving it cumming and making alot of noise. 

After we were done she got all emotional thinking i was never gonna call or see her again, then when i drove her home she just took money out and tried to pay me either for my sevices to her or for the room but she kept thanking me! I had to just give her the money back and after the 10th time she finally took it. I was very tempted to just keep it but felt she needs it more than me.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 29, 2021)

Not risking it man...


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 29, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Well i couldnt resist and thought to myself ... what would a real sick kunt do? So i set up the date with the girl i mentioned above she wanted to get food i just wanted to get to the motel took a cialis before i left and picked up some condoms then picked her up, nice skinny big tits for skinny girl very happy. We got there and took things slow just talking for like an hour then got into and she was loving it cumming and making alot of noise.
> 
> After we were done she got all emotional thinking i was never gonna call or see her again, then when i drove her home she just took money out and tried to pay me either for my sevices to her or for the room but she kept thanking me! I had to just give her the money back and after the 10th time she finally took it. I was very tempted to just keep it but felt she needs it more than me.


Useless story is useless without pics/vids


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 29, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Useless story is useless without pics/vids



Pics or it didn’t happen...


----------



## Mythos (Apr 1, 2021)

My brief experience with it is 1 ten years ago, met a long time girlfriend who was actually ok and 2 last week, met someone with no conversation skills who messaged me like a robot and made me want to never try it again. Sucks when the black book runs dry.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes some are very weird,boring, and robotic dont understand why they even bother to go on. 

Girl i saw actually became a disaster i should have expected it, right after i dropped her off she had another guy pick her up and went to another hotel and expected me to just be ok with that because shes "single".. Coffee ok but not get ****ed by another guy an hour after me ...just too wild and crazy.

Other one ive been talking to isnt kinda boring and takes a while to answer but it may take longer for her to open up, were gonna meet up next sunday so hope that goes well shes a latina teacher so def excited.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 2, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Yes some are very weird,boring, and robotic dont understand why they even bother to go on.
> 
> Girl i saw actually became a disaster i should have expected it, right after i dropped her off she had another guy pick her up and went to another hotel and expected me to just be ok with that because shes "single".. Coffee ok but not get ****ed by another guy an hour after me ...just too wild and crazy.
> 
> Other one ive been talking to isnt kinda boring and takes a while to answer but it may take longer for her to open up, were gonna meet up next sunday so hope that goes well shes a latina teacher so def excited.



Sounds like you left her unsatisfied and wanting more...


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Sounds like you left her unsatisfied and wanting more...



Hmm can i borrow someones wife for 3 seconds ... i mean 3 hours for a second opinion? jk

We had a quick second date tried to be more of a gentleman and let her take me out to eat quick yes she paid and just like the first date she was all over me clinging to me wrapped around my arms kissing them so i didnt know what to think but she just seems too unstable to deal with or maybe she was bored to death with my perfomance the day before but that really didnt seem to be the case.

 Spoke to her again and she said she doesnt know what she wants and is gonna work on herself i think the translation to that is its over and youre never gonna see me again, maybe she found a new guy maybe shes telling the truth who knows. I had to move on and got some more numbers anyway so time to work on those, any that you get too fast and easy usually arent too stable anyway.


----------



## RISE (Apr 2, 2021)

I always have success on pornhub.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 2, 2021)

RISE said:


> I always have success on pornhub.



Yes, but isn’t porn hub a ghey hook-up site?


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 9, 2021)

So i met up with this nut again, after the first date i completely stopped taking her serious as shes just a ****ed up person who doesnt work and meets different guys every day/night. I texted her if she wanted to come out and she responded probably not ''i feel lazy'' so i went to the gym and asked her again an hour later and she said ''yes, come to my house'' then calls me telling me she has her period and we cant **** so i tell her i just wanted to see her but we all know theres other ways to get satisfied!

I get there and she comes out and gets in the car so we just start driving around trying to take her somewhere nice with a nice view, right away shes all over move wrapped around my arm, kissing my arm, kissing me, begging me to never stop talking to her. So were getting closer to the spot and its a winding road, she started coming over the console putting her head on my lap and i almost couldnt drive, had to use both feet or id be kneeing her in the head. We get there are park but theres other people around so we start making out and she takes her tits out then tells me to take my dick out so she could suck but there was a guy watching and it def wasnt the type of area to be doing something like that in.

So i head out thinking if the road is quiet i could get head on the ride back but that didnt happen, then plan b was to get food and a room so we get to a place to grab food and she wont get out of the car and im not leaving this nut in the car alone then we are driving in heavy traffic and she takes her tits out again and told me to massage them, her shirt was completely up and they were just all out there, theyre pretty big for 110lb girl. I told her you cant do that and i stopped rubbing them and pulled her shirt down and she got real mad.
Just took her back home and went inside to use her bathroom then she pulls me in her room and got all naked and shes going crazy on me... I let her blow me and she swallowed which was nice! then a few mins later i heard someone else come in the house maybe her dad and i got real nervous cuz even though shes 30 im sure its never gonna go well if a dad walks in on a guy with his naked daughter. I demanded she gets dressed and she didnt want to and tried to block the door to prevent me from leaving and i asked again for her to get dressed and walk me out of there. Some miracle but whoever came in went into another room so when i walked out i didnt see anyone and tried to rush to my car and just leave but she followed me came up to my door kept trying to kiss me, hold me, told me she loved me like 20 times and begged me to not stop talking to her. 

I finally got out of there, txted her a little later that i was home and never really heard back like one bs message so i just can't figure this one out guess shes just completely nuts any thoughts?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 9, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> So i met up with this nut again, after the first date i completely stopped taking her serious as shes just a ****ed up person who doesnt work and meets different guys every day/night. I texted her if she wanted to come out and she responded probably not ''i feel lazy'' so i went to the gym and asked her again an hour later and she said ''yes, come to my house'' then calls me telling me she has her period and we cant **** so i tell her i just wanted to see her but we all know theres other ways to get satisfied!
> 
> I get there and she comes out and gets in the car so we just start driving around trying to take her somewhere nice with a nice view, right away shes all over move wrapped around my arm, kissing my arm, kissing me, begging me to never stop talking to her. So were getting closer to the spot and its a winding road, she started coming over the console putting her head on my lap and i almost couldnt drive, had to use both feet or id be kneeing her in the head. We get there are park but theres other people around so we start making out and she takes her tits out then tells me to take my dick out so she could suck but there was a guy watching and it def wasnt the type of area to be doing something like that in.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the type of GAL that uses tinder


----------



## Ped X (Apr 9, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> So i met up with this nut again, after the first date i completely stopped taking her serious as shes just a ****ed up person who doesnt work and meets different guys every day/night. I texted her if she wanted to come out and she responded probably not ''i feel lazy'' so i went to the gym and asked her again an hour later and she said ''yes, come to my house'' then calls me telling me she has her period and we cant **** so i tell her i just wanted to see her but we all know theres other ways to get satisfied!
> 
> I get there and she comes out and gets in the car so we just start driving around trying to take her somewhere nice with a nice view, right away shes all over move wrapped around my arm, kissing my arm, kissing me, begging me to never stop talking to her. So were getting closer to the spot and its a winding road, she started coming over the console putting her head on my lap and i almost couldnt drive, had to use both feet or id be kneeing her in the head. We get there are park but theres other people around so we start making out and she takes her tits out then tells me to take my dick out so she could suck but there was a guy watching and it def wasnt the type of area to be doing something like that in.
> 
> ...



I'm not reading all that at this moment . But I do have a suggestion. I think you should start your own thread.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 9, 2021)

For 6 years I've been with this hardheaded frustrating, hard to understand , way too smart and ridicusly complicated, short, sexy little firecracker that sent a message on the right day of the right time in my life.  Im fixin to marry her ass.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Apr 9, 2021)

Years ago I bought a Mazda 3 straight drive and didn't know how to drive it so I got a guy off okcupid to show me as a "date" lol. He's was actually a decent guy but the chemistry wasn't there. Did help teach me though!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 10, 2021)

Kellkell26 said:


> Years ago I bought a Mazda 3 straight drive and didn't know how to drive it so I got a guy off okcupid to show me as a "date" lol. He's was actually a decent guy but the chemistry wasn't there. Did help teach me though!



Juss a lil' manipulation, don't be mad Timothy!


----------



## RISE (Apr 10, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Yes, but isn’t porn hub a ghey hook-up site?



And...?


10 char


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

Ped X said:


> I'm not reading all that at this moment . But I do have a suggestion. I think you should start your own thread.



Lmfap it is his thread silly!

I read she swallowed somewhere. I hope he ate pineapple.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 10, 2021)

German89 said:


> Lmfap it is his thread silly!
> 
> I read she swallowed somewhere. I hope he ate pineapple.


It takes a f_u_ckton of pineapple to overcome a salty diet.


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> It takes a f_u_ckton of pineapple to overcome a salty diet.



Pineapple will correct it. Test it with your wife. You're welcome.


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2021)

I have never used the net to date. I’m glad that was before my time. It was enough without apps.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> It takes a f_u_ckton of pineapple to overcome a salty diet.



**** that for the way this slut has been acting im gonna eat a supermarket full of asparagus b4 i see her. 

When we were chatting she said sushi was like an orgasm in her mouth, guess i gave her the real thing!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 10, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> **** that for the way this slut has been acting im gonna eat a supermarket full of asparagus b4 i see her.
> 
> When we were chatting she said sushi was like an orgasm in her mouth, guess i gave her the real thing!


Ew.


10char...


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> **** that for the way this slut has been acting im gonna eat a supermarket full of asparagus b4 i see her.
> 
> When we were chatting she said sushi was like an orgasm in her mouth, guess i gave her the real thing!


Let me know how it ends.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 10, 2021)

sure will but i kinda lost interest don't even know if im gonna bother to try and see this one again shes just too crazy ... even for me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 10, 2021)

German89 said:


> Pineapple will correct it. Test it with your wife. You're welcome.



In the transcripts of the Lyle & Eric Melendez trial, they mentioned putting cinnamon in the coffee making the taste of baby batter more palatable.  LOL


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 10, 2021)

I have three daughters from younger women I met on a dating site. 

Two of them are twins.

...and I thought I was shooting blanks.

I should be the poster boy for prophylactics.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 10, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> sure will but i kinda lost interest don't even know if im gonna bother to try and see this one again shes just too crazy ... even for me.




dewd in all honesty, get the FFF away from that one before she somehow "accidently" gets knocked up..... ud be f-ed for life...run, run so far aw awaayyyyy


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 11, 2021)

yea always rubber up with this one, not getting her preg or 1000 stds either... she had a kid with another guy a few years ago then left him a year later by cheating on him on tinder, real piece of shit... but pussy is one crazy addiction so u know how it goes.


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I have three daughters from younger women I met on a dating site.
> 
> Two of them are twins.
> 
> ...



Lmao. You all think you're shooting blanks because, steroids.  

My ex husband and I both were finishing cycles when, boom, 9 mos later, baby boy.   And I'd do it again.  

Valuable lesson here:  Your pull out game better be good or figure her menstrual cycle out and avoid her dor 3 days while ovulating.  Which would be hard because that's when she is the horniest. 

Question for all the men:  If you can make children, why aren't you making more? (This isn't for you older guys who have them already).

ETA: you were on cycle when she got pregnant?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 11, 2021)

Don't think I want any myself


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Don't think I want any myself



If you were the last man.. Humanity depends on you Pappy.. You're going to say no?  Nothing would influence them as society is broken.  You raise 'em right.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 11, 2021)

German89 said:


> If you were the last man.. Humanity depends on you Pappy.. You're going to say no?  Nothing would influence them as society is broken.  You raise 'em right.



Right now I think it is economics and now with these overarching lockdowns, don’t expect on getting laid anytime soon (from hook-ups) with everyone scared . (Long-term/short-term)


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 11, 2021)

German89 said:


> Thanks FD.  That means a lot to me.
> 
> They won't even tell me what I did.  Just that I violated their code.
> 
> Guess I won't be repopulating the earth.


You are being serious. You actually got banned. You must be a bad girl lol:32 (19)::32 (19)::32 (19):


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 11, 2021)

German89 said:


> If you were the last man.. Humanity depends on you Pappy.. You're going to say no?  Nothing would influence them as society is broken.  You raise 'em right.



I'm not the last man :32 (2):
If I was well that'd be a different story!


----------



## German89 (Apr 11, 2021)

Blacktail said:


> You are being serious. You actually got banned. You must be a bad girl lol:32 (19)::32 (19)::32 (19):



Yep.  Banned from tinder and bumble.  Who knew tinder had morals.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 25, 2021)

Guess my luck is running out... 

Few weeks ago i met that teacher for a very boring coffee date and that didnt work out for whatever reason.

Today i had a motel date set up with this black lady, the set up seemed a little weird like she would only talk on the dating site and wouldnt even text or give me her number, so even up til today was responding so i go to the motel and by chance they were booked which worked out for me because she just completely stopped answering i even saw her online but would not answer. Either this is her game or she was at the motel and saw me and didnt like me but the place was dead i didnt see anyone there so i dont think that was it.

Other girl from the previous stories even started texting me out of nowhere today, seemed like she wanted to see me so i told her i had a date and maybe id see her after ... an hour later i get a weird phone call from a guy saying it was her bf now and not to talk to her (she texted me first) i could have said alot of wild shit to him but i couldnt even be bothered i just wanted to be left alone so just said something like ok.. you could have her and that was it. Wouldnt be completely shocked if she texted me tomorrow to hang out, im thinking maybe that guy caught her txting me and she made some shit up.

Too many fake people online playing games, maybe i should meet ladies on the beach or bars/clubs online doesnt work as well as it used to.


----------



## henry954 (Apr 25, 2021)

If your going to assume the role of manwhore, your going to attract promiscuous  women. Makes sense to me. So you should be happy about this. Your not expecting to attract wholesome ,intelligent woman with morals are you? Thats not judgement by the way, just an observation


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 25, 2021)

Guess youre right, i mean having fun is great and all but would also be nice to find someone nice to have something steady with, im with someone now and not to sound like a bad guy but its really not working out anymore, sex is absolutely horrible and i just cant put up with it anymore so its time to move on. Dating used to just be so much easier, used to meet different people all the time now its usually 99% games and bs. but i guess i have to keep trying.


----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Guess my luck is running out...
> 
> Few weeks ago i met that teacher for a very boring coffee date and that didnt work out for whatever reason.
> 
> ...



Bars and clubs will lead you to the same whores.



henry954 said:


> If your going to assume the role of manwhore, your going to attract promiscuous women. Makes sense to me. So you should be happy about this. Your not expecting to attract wholesome ,intelligent woman with morals are you? Thats not judgement by the way, just an observation




And the absolute truth. 

If your energy is trash you'll attract trash.  It's that simple. It doesn't take long to feel out someone's intentions.

I've stopped with online dating.  There is no point.   It's just a cycle of tiresome conversation.  I noticed a lot of boys can't have a intellectual conversation and they only want one perverted thing. I'm sure there are some good men out there - but they aren't there.  It goes the same for women.  I'm not wasting my time on horny turds with zero life skills and the same liberal views.  They can keep trying with those nasty over sexualized feminists.


----------



## Trump (Apr 25, 2021)

go on an actual swingers site one that you pay a monthly subscription for thats not free. At least everyone on there will be looking for the same thing as you 



supreme666leader said:


> Guess youre right, i mean having fun is great and all but would also be nice to find someone nice to have something steady with, im with someone now and not to sound like a bad guy but its really not working out anymore, sex is absolutely horrible and i just cant put up with it anymore so its time to move on. Dating used to just be so much easier, used to meet different people all the time now its usually 99% games and bs. but i guess i have to keep trying.


----------



## German89 (Apr 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> go on an actual swingers site one that you pay a monthly subscription for thats not free. At least everyone on there will be looking for the same thing as you



You've got a point there.


----------



## flenser (Apr 25, 2021)

Met my wife on match.com in the early 90's. Even then a lot of different women messaged every day wanting to go out. They were pretty direct and obvious about what they wanted. Sort of gave me the creeps, though I'm sure a younger me would have loved it. I can't imagine what tinder is like today. I was planning on deleting the account when my future wife messaged me. Took a week of chatting before the first date.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 25, 2021)

I put up shirtless pics maybe thats my problem.. Some say i look too good for them but i message them after all but theyre still insecure.. Many say on their profiles dont want to see your abs or shirtless pics no matter what... Wasnt like that yrs ago.


----------



## henry954 (Apr 25, 2021)

Its not a problem dude, its a phase.... It has to run its course. One day you will wake up and feel the emptyness that lifestyle entails. I appreciate the honesty tho. It only becomes a problem when you start hurting people. Your going to run into woman that may want more. When she spends the night and surprises you with her gym bag in the morning, you know, and she wants to join you at the church of iron. What are you going to do then? What are you going to do when that smart sexy, russian jew in leggings is traveling down to the gym with you. Shit gets weird bro.... Your results may vary but u get the drift


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 25, 2021)

henry954 said:


> Its not a problem dude, its a phase.... It has to run its course. One day you will wake up and feel the emptyness that lifestyle entails. I appreciate the honesty tho. It only becomes a problem when you start hurting people. Your going to run into woman that may want more. When she spends the night and surprises you with her gym bag in the morning, you know, and she wants to join you at the church of iron. What are you going to do then? What are you going to do when that smart sexy, russian jew in leggings is traveling down to the gym with you. Shit gets weird bro.... Your results may vary but u get the drift




i met a russian jew online like 10 yrs who i discovered on the 3rd date would grow facial hair as we got into the evening, 5 o clock shadow or werewolf?? i couldnt really deal with that but she would buy me stuff al the time and gave some of the best head of my life but thats whole diff story. I mean if i meet someone great id have to make a decision, my girl now would never go to the gym for a million dollars. But you are right, when id have like 4 or 5 ladies in rotation just to hang out and get sex from it would get kinda boring after a while and id want more.


----------



## Trump (Apr 25, 2021)

if your bored with 4 or 5 women in rotation then I think you should try a bloke. Maybe women are just not for you 



supreme666leader said:


> i met a russian jew online like 10 yrs who i discovered on the 3rd date would grow facial hair as we got into the evening, 5 o clock shadow or werewolf?? i couldnt really deal with that but she would buy me stuff al the time and gave some of the best head of my life but thats whole diff story. I mean if i meet someone great id have to make a decision, my girl now would never go to the gym for a million dollars. But you are right, when id have like 4 or 5 ladies in rotation just to hang out and get sex from it would get kinda boring after a while and id want more.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 25, 2021)

maybe bored was the wrong word, maybe not as thrilling as the first time.. i lose interest fast so if its not brand new pussy it almost becomes like jerking off to me seeing the same ones over and over unless theyre really good.


----------



## flenser (Apr 25, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> maybe bored was the wrong word, maybe not as thrilling as the first time.. i lose interest fast so if its not brand new pussy it almost becomes like jerking off to me seeing the same ones over and over unless theyre really good.




If all you want from them is sex, it really isn't much different than jerking off anyway. Nothing wrong with that, but as you say, it doesn't stay interesting for long.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 28, 2021)

Met a different thick but in a very good way black girl, so i picked her up at her house after waiting outside for 20mins she finally comes out and gets in so after 10mins of driving she actually mentions getting the room and grabbing food so we get the room and i thought she was going to get right into it but was taking things pretty slow. Then we walk over and order the food and get back to the room and eat then we are laying on the bad massaging each other and she kinda said she doesnt know if she wants to have sex cuz of her concern that i may not contact her again. I told her that wouldnt happen and i meant it cuz she seemed cool funny and i was def attracted. 

She finally agrees to get sexual and i was very excited because i havent been with a black lady for like 10 years, so i start eating her out and shes loving it but im loving it even more so much fun i could have done it all day. then she needed a break then i ate her some more almost went for her ass but didnt cuz thought shed get jumpy maybe another time. then i put my condom on and stuck it in her, felt real good and she was def into it put her feet to shoulders and really hit those spots good she was letting out little screams. I couldnt hold back anymore and finished... i took a 2.5mg of cialis so was hoping to reload quick but we were running out of time and she said she was good and that i knocked her out so we got our stuff together and left. Drove her home and she kept asking for 20 dollars for weed so i gave it to her ...why not i had a great time let her go home relax and think of me!


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 28, 2021)

^^You were about to eat the ass of a rando you just met on tinder? Sickening


----------



## Cece (Apr 28, 2021)

Uh, OK this thread is interesting.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 28, 2021)

Cece said:


> Uh, OK this thread is interesting.


And she found confessions of the local degenerates :32 (18):


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 28, 2021)

69nites said:


> And she found confessions of the local degenerates :32 (18):



No, im going to the gym to look good and get ripped what else am i suppose to do with these superpowers? Be a shredded sick kunt and **** bitches like.zyzz said


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 28, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> i met a russian jew online like 10 yrs who i discovered on the 3rd date would grow facial hair as we got into the evening, 5 o clock shadow or werewolf?? i couldnt really deal with that but she would buy me stuff al the time and gave some of the best head of my life but thats whole diff story. I mean if i meet someone great id have to make a decision, my girl now would never go to the gym for a million dollars. But you are right, when id have like 4 or 5 ladies in rotation just to hang out and get sex from it would get kinda boring after a while and id want more.



“Some” also say the of men. Hopefully it wasn’t a transvestite.


----------



## CJ (Apr 28, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> ^^You were about to eat the ass of a rando you just met on tinder? Sickening



And it was apparently at an Hourly Rate motel too, since they were running out of time. :32 (18):


----------



## Cece (Apr 28, 2021)

Never "dated" anyone I met online before so I'm probably not not the best authority to comment on this subject.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 28, 2021)

Dating sites in larger cities are like adult candy stores for men (and women) ...


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 28, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> And it was apparently at an Hourly Rate motel too, since they were running out of time. :32 (18):



Our society is not worth saving or preserving.

OP probably has da AIDs. And Jason Genova is a better role model than zyzz(rip) tbh.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 28, 2021)

I remember when guys had the balls to walk up to a women and talk to her without the shield of a computer screen and a cell phone.

Id die single before I let the "hunt" be taken from me like a wounded kitten.

Alpha vs Beta


----------



## losieloos (Apr 28, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> I matched up with my mom and aunt on Tinder, they both asked for a pickle pic :32 (13):



Lmao lol..


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 28, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I remember when guys had the balls to walk up to a women and talk to her without the shield of a computer screen and a cell phone.
> 
> Id die single before I let the "hunt" be taken from me like a wounded kitten.
> 
> Alpha vs Beta



So do u drink out of a lake and hunt deer every meal? I use the tools and technology available to me... When its beach time ill go shirtless and let them flock to me .... _hopefully_


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> So do u drink out of a lake and hunt deer every meal? I use the tools and technology available to me... When its beach time ill go shirtless and let them flock to me .... _hopefully_



I don't need tools or technology to find a woman. I use my game, my voice, my physique and most importantly my confidence to attract them. 

I have picked up women at gas stations, retail stores, restaurants, football games, birthday parties, weddings and more times than I can count at gyms/fitness centers just to name a few. My least proud moment was picking up a chick at a funeral. Meh, it happened once.

When I am at home, my last thought is searching the internet for a dating profile. If I am going to search the internet for women, I will pull up pornhub and rub one out. If I am in the mood to look for a date, I will leave the house and go find her.

Women aren't meat so I won't compare them to food but I do prefer fresh meat over buying it at a market. Unfortunately, I don't have time to hunt for all of my food but I will always make time to go out and find a good woman in the event that I find myself single again.

There is definitely a difference in the quality of a woman who isn't displaying herself for all to see vs a confident woman who is waiting for the right man to approach her.

If we put it into food terms, it would be like the difference in a cow that is grown in a stable and fed artificial grain and hormones vs a free range angus beef or in adult beverage terms, moonshine made in a basement vs an aged bourbon or wine.

I do hear what you are saying but for me, there is a BIG bonus and quality of what the hunt brings.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 29, 2021)

With dating sites I've had good and bad experiences. Dated girls from it and had good and bad fuks.

Dating sites are like dating a co-worker.
Dangerous!


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks for giving me something to read bigswolepump as i sit here waiting by the motel for this girl to potentially arrive. Im giving the one who didnt show last week a second and final chance so wish me luck. If this doesnt work out ill just go to the gym! Either way cardio will get done.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Thanks for giving me something to read bigswolepump as i sit here waiting by the motel for this girl to potentially arrive. Im giving the one who didnt show last week a second and final chance so wish me luck. If this doesnt work out ill just go to the gym! Either way cardio will get done.



Good Luck man. Cover up!! lol


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes always, not as crazy as i used to be.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 29, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Im giving the one who didnt show last week a second and final chance so wish me luck. If this doesnt work out ill just go to the gym! Either way cardio will get done.



Same thing happened to me. It was my ****ing one day off too after opening a bar. 

Who the hell are those ****in girls man talking shit, who the hell do they think they are these rich Boca bitches? They think they can stomp all over the DSL Dark Lord Spaniard, The Man, The Man in Motion, The Myth, The Legend, the frickin Go Getter, the The Man, the uh, the the ... MAN GETTER, who can ****in top that bro? Who doesn't want to be with DSL? And you know what, to all the haters on the Internet running their mouth, I bet you wouldn't say it to my face, you know why? Because if you said it to my face, you would get something you don't want to know bro. You would get a ****in Stone Cold Steve Austin beat down bro. And I swear to God if I saw any of you guys, if I-- you know what I'm going to do, how about this you guys? I'm going to hack into your ****ing computer and I'm gonna find where you live, I'm gonna come and beat you in your ****ing sleep. Don't run your mouth anymore peace out.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 29, 2021)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Same thing happened to me. It was my ****ing one day off too after opening a bar.
> 
> Who the hell are those ****in girls man talking shit, who the hell do they think they are these rich Boca bitches? They think they can stomp all over the DSL Dark Lord Spaniard, The Man, The Man in Motion, The Myth, The Legend, the frickin Go Getter, the The Man, the uh, the the ... MAN GETTER, who can ****in top that bro? Who doesn't want to be with DSL? And you know what, to all the haters on the Internet running their mouth, I bet you wouldn't say it to my face, you know why? Because if you said it to my face, you would get something you don't want to know bro. You would get a ****in Stone Cold Steve Austin beat down bro. And I swear to God if I saw any of you guys, if I-- you know what I'm going to do, how about this you guys? I'm going to hack into your ****ing computer and I'm gonna find where you live, I'm gonna come and beat you in your ****ing sleep. Don't run your mouth anymore peace out.


Is that a big lenny or robzilla qoute? :32 (18):


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 29, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Is that a big lenny or robzilla qoute? :32 (18):



Genova, back in the day.

I really did get flaked on after opening a bar though, that wasn't part of it. That's life


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 29, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't need tools or technology to find a woman. I use my game, my voice, my physique and most importantly my confidence to attract them.
> 
> I have picked up women at gas stations, retail stores, restaurants, football games, birthday parties, weddings and more times than I can count at gyms/fitness centers just to name a few. My least proud moment was picking up a chick at a funeral. Meh, it happened once.
> 
> ...



I totally get ya bro!  It’s encouraging to know there’s still some of us left; although a dying breed.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 29, 2021)

Well im happy to report, this time she actually showed up, i drove up to her and told her hey im gonna go get the room, i feared she might take off and id be stuck there by myself but i guess she liked what she saw cuz she was still back there after i got the room key card. So we go in and i take a quick piss and shes already naked on the bed so we just got into it im not gonna give all the naughty details cuz i dont want to hear any criticism but we did just about everything. I just had to ask why she didnt show up last week and she said she was scared to meet a white guy cuz shes never been with one before.

So i ****ed her and she was holding me playing with my hair (messing it up too) and calling me daddy and i couldnt hold out and finished then took a 5min break and was ready to go again (thx cialis) so she says "want me to suck it daddy" to get me going again and it had to be some of the best head i ever got just up and down non stop deep throat no bs with the hands either so goood. I stuck it in her again put her knees to shoulders but she said i was going too deep never thought a black girl would say that to a white guy but ok i dont think im that big anyway. So she got tired and we started to get ready to head out and told me i was pretty good but thought it would be horrible with a white guy. 

She seemed pretty nice and polite in person but shy, also gave me her number which is a good sign cuz i didnt have it , we were just talking on the dating site. Would def be a good fwb ... wouldnt even mind going out to lunch or dinner with her.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2021)

Ask yourself why you are driven to excessive casual sex. 

Also ask yourself why you need to air your business publicly. 

For me it was because my parents never connected with me emotionally and I was looking for acceptance: if a woman would sleep with me, I knew I was accepted. 

I would brag about all the women I slept with because I wanted to be accepted by my male peers. And because I was a raging egomaniac. 

I am not trying to criticize you. We’re all on different parts of our path. 

I am saying that your behavior isn’t “within the bell curve” and that there are reasons why you behave the way you do. I encourage you to give it some thought. 

This isn’t a condemnation of your behavior, just a heads up from a guy that’s been there that there’s probably some deficit that is driving you. 

I wish you luck on your path. Whatever way you wander.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 29, 2021)

i dont know really, its more of a log i guess entertains me so figured it would entertain others... it is getting a little dull i mean the sex is fun but kinda meaningless just sex and thats it but it makes me feel so good, look good be ripped get bitches, like im kinda living the dream. Nothing psychological about it just something i like to do guess its my hobby and maybe ill find someone i can be real happy with too. 

I could def see myself tiring out and growing out of this phase, i know of guys twice my age doing this and seeing more ladies than me! so who knows.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2021)

You’re right. Probably nothing psychological. 

:32 (1):


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 29, 2021)

Jin said:


> You’re right. Probably nothing psychological.
> 
> :32 (1):



Well my little head sure is nuts!


----------



## diver (Apr 30, 2021)

I have so many things about this thread I want to criticize. I think it's all BS, it reads like a porn novel, it makes me envious, and I could go on. But, since I have read every post and keep waiting on the next one it would be hyper hypocritical to say anything negative about it at all. So instead I'll just say KEEP IT COMING! That could be a pun but it's not intended to be. You only get to be young once so enjoy it while you can!


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 30, 2021)

Im 35 but could pass for 25 want to as much as i can before i get old and maybe look like shit, not that old guys look bad but you have to take care of yourself and many dont. Just go on a dating site and try theres sluts all over.


----------



## 69nites (Apr 30, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Im 35 but could pass for 25 want to as much as i can before i get old and maybe look like shit, not that old guys look bad but you have to take care of yourself and many dont. Just go on a dating site and try theres sluts all over.


Shit, I thought you were in your early 20s

Crazy that you're in your mood 30s and still haven't moved from this phase of your life. This thread literally reads like my early 20s getting the easy lays. I'm not judging, just amazed you can still get the high from easy online pulls. I barely even get a rush off of grocery store pulls anymore.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 30, 2021)

Im just trying to re live my old life just to see if i still got it guess its getting out of control. Black girl from tuesday finally got back to me and told.me she likes.me and all so thats nice.

Im 35 but still play video games too ... Maybe im immature?


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 30, 2021)

I'd see a therapist about your insecurities before you catch something that isn't curable....good luck out there


----------



## supreme666leader (May 2, 2021)

Real weird one today... so we agreed to meet at 2pm then she said shes getting her hair done quick im thinking like 30mins she says two hours, so i had to wait. I was a little upset but not too mad about then she says she wants to get her eyebrows done and her put her make up on and it was take more time and i lost it on her and told her shes not doing that and she has an hour or im going home. I drove an hour into the city and still had to wait which sucked. So she finally shows up and it was insane wearing full virus gear 2 masks gloves and a face shield, she got in my car and said i looked too pumped like i was pulsating and she was scared. I just wanted to get away so i suggested she get out and we try again another day. So i left and she calls me 10mins later and begs me to come back and try again but i told her she has to stop being weird and take her mask off. So i get back there and of course have to wait again for her to put more make up on but she was way more relaxed this time. 

We drove around a bit then parked and she took her virus gear off and wanted to feel up on me and feel abs and gave me a lil massage which was nice, i felt on her too. Her hair was her best feature in pics but it was covered in a wrap because she just got it done so im not really 100% sure of how she looks in person but face wasnt bad. All the kissing and touching was getting me very hard and she noticed so asked to see my dick, i flashed it for a second i was like 70% hard and she really liked it and wanted to touch it but people were walking by so i put it away. Kept touching me and going on about my dick and started asking me to take her home, i just didnt want to wait for her to get all her stuff together so i just left her there and told her i had to go, know she wanted to get me in her house to **** but i was so tired and had to piss so bad just wanted to get home.

I think if i see her again shes gonna want to **** and shes a nice person and very funny but def weird and not exactly what i was expecting so still trying to figure out what im gonna do with this one. I didnt do her but know i could have if i wanted to and went to her house so 3 new ones in a week not bad i guess.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 2, 2021)

Never needed a dating 
Service to get some ass!


----------



## ccpro (May 2, 2021)

Grindr works great... great for fat/muscle guys....I've heard.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 14, 2021)

Sorry to disappoint but its time to retire from the dating site for now and hopefully forever to be honest, black lady i met in previous story wants to be together and has been tracking me on there so we pretty much agreed to be together and i deleted myself off the site. We have hung out a few times and sex is amazing and we pretty much like all the same things (i love my abs and so does she, she was licking them earlier :32 (15) but really we like all the same food and movies and stuff and just get along real good, she loves giving head and having sex so the decision was very easy for me.  once you find someone youre truly happy with the desire to chase girls and be on dating sites just goes away, i even turned down a date with a diff girl tomorrow.
................

I do have a gf though but things are just starting to fall apart, like we are distant and dont really have much in common, and shes just letting herself go and wont go to gym or exercise or even try to improve herself. i guess it just happens and im not happy in the situation so had to do what i had to do in order to be happy. Just gonna have to figure this all out.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 25, 2021)

Thought this girl may be the one but i realized that i can't really take her seriously, cant trust her for a second and she always lies. Shes def into me but who knows what shes doing when im not around. I really like her and sex is amazing and we get along so good but wish things could be different.

Met another black girl online who seems perfect too good to be true, very innocent, looks good even likes video games ..amazing. We had a quick meet up and went to the beach and talked and she said she wanted to be with me so i guess shes my new gf now. I didnt even touch her or kiss her so hope all that is good but its not all about that tho, just need someone i can get along with and isnt completely crazy. I'm completely off all dating sites now until i feel its needed again ( hopefully not ).


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 25, 2021)

The emotional instability is real;
Sounds like you need a dog and some hobbies not a gf

But as men we all go through those phases of wanting someone
You just gotta be smart about it

Your case w/o sugar coating it, on some straight bro shxt is flat out dumb 
It honestly sounds like you have a case of love sickness
But to each their own, everyone handles shxt differently

Been there done that, you'll find your way...


----------



## supreme666leader (May 27, 2021)

I know ... i mean i like them all in different ways, like having a bunch of cool friends that i can ****. I do get feelings though and it drives me crazy because it confuses me more. I'm just seeing these two black girls like every day and its such a different experience with each. One is innocent and nice and i trust her 100% but the other one is wild and crazy dont really trust her but of course thats the one i get feelings for. Not even interested in finding anyone else.


----------



## Robdjents (May 27, 2021)

Take this weird obsession to bang every chick you see and put that energy Into your training!!! Just some advice take it or leave it


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 27, 2021)

I hear you bro,
Gotta ride that wave and see where you crash land 
Just don't do no crazy shxt like knock both of em up lol


----------



## supreme666leader (May 27, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Take this weird obsession to bang every chick you see and put that energy Into your training!!! Just some advice take it or leave it



that was the original plan, i mean im not gonna turn anyone down but im not really looking now. These two are plenty to handle anyway. That was my main motivation to start training, now that i have the girls i just want to see how much stronger and crazier looking i can get so im never gonna give up on training again.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 27, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I hear you bro,
> Gotta ride that wave and see where you crash land
> Just don't do no crazy shxt like knock both of em up lol



Don't even knock one of em up 😄


----------



## supreme666leader (May 27, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I hear you bro,
> Gotta ride that wave and see where you crash land
> Just don't do no crazy shxt like knock both of em up lol



 I know, things get real out of control real quick, things i say i wouldnt do just happens out of no where when messing around like if theres no condoms around. Trying to be careful here, just got tested and all good on that so thats great! 

Curse myself for getting big and ripped, maybe life was easier being kinda out of shape playing video games all day ...... nah i dont think so!


----------



## acxel (May 29, 2021)

German89 said:


> If the forehead and eye place is weird or off.. they're most likely mentally ill.
> 
> Yes I look for these things when I swipe.  Don't ask.
> 
> I am still allowed to use hinge but it's getting to the point where every guy, is the same guy.  They are all lazy fuks, smoke weed, don't workout, don't want kids, mentally ill, smoke crack. Absolute liberal cucks.  I can't do it.  I honestly don't even try to meet up with a guy and just generally troll the liberals to prove that, they are in fact hypocrites of the whole, 'tolerance' is a virtue bullshit.



I'm starting to see a pattern of why you were banned. And I understand.


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 29, 2021)

acxel said:


> I'm starting to see a pattern of why you were banned. And I understand.



Acxel with the hard snipe 😄😄


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 29, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I do have a gf though but things are just starting to fall apart, like we are distant and dont really have much in common, and shes just letting herself go and wont go to gym or exercise or even try to improve herself. i guess it just happens and im not happy in the situation so had to do what i had to do in order to be happy. Just gonna have to figure this all out.



Brother, you don't have a girlfriend if you're banging a bunch of other chicks. I understand, and I'm no saint, but be real. 

Nothing wrong with playing the field if that's what you want to do, but having a girlfriend who thinks you're all hers while you're out there hooking up is cruel to her. Also, believe me, whether or not you're aware of it, you pay a price internally by being dishonest. Your word, your integrity.....these things are priceless as a man. Nobody can take them from you, but you're giving them away. It costs.


----------



## acxel (May 29, 2021)

German89 said:


> If the forehead and eye place is weird or off.. they're most likely mentally ill.
> 
> Yes I look for these things when I swipe.  Don't ask.
> 
> I am still allowed to use hinge but it's getting to the point where every guy, is the same guy.  They are all lazy fuks, smoke weed, don't workout, don't want kids, mentally ill, smoke crack. Absolute liberal cucks.  I can't do it.  I honestly don't even try to meet up with a guy and just generally troll the liberals to prove that, they are in fact hypocrites of the whole, 'tolerance' is a virtue bullshit.



Hmmm I think I see why you're banned. So you troll people so you can prove that they can't tolerate your intolerance? Makes total sense.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 30, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Brother, you don't have a girlfriend if you're banging a bunch of other chicks. I understand, and I'm no saint, but be real.
> 
> Nothing wrong with playing the field if that's what you want to do, but having a girlfriend who thinks you're all hers while you're out there hooking up is cruel to her. Also, believe me, whether or not you're aware of it, you pay a price internally by being dishonest. Your word, your integrity.....these things are priceless as a man. Nobody can take them from you, but you're giving them away. It costs.



sorry, but her being ''ok'' in bed in the beginning then getting worse and worse once we lived together and being annoying and controlling with attitude all the time is cruel to me so i went out and looked for better, kinda like having a job youre not happy with but looking for a better one. I know this is a bit different tho because theres feelings involved but mine are too, i dont feel anything anymore and im very happy with the new girl im dating. We connect real good and we are happy together... im not looking for **** endless amounts of ladies i found someone im happy with and im good now. Im not even on any dating sites anymore, last thing id think of doing right now.


----------



## saltylifter (May 31, 2021)

Found my fiancé on tinder bro.. sometimes a booty call is all it takes lol


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2021)

saltylifter said:


> Found my fiancé on tinder bro.. sometimes a booty call is all it takes lol



I found your fiance on tinder too!!!  :32 (20)::32 (17):


----------



## saltylifter (May 31, 2021)

I’ll tell him u said hi lmao


----------



## CJ (May 31, 2021)

saltylifter said:


> I’ll tell him u said hi lmao



Is that why all the lights had to be off?!?  :32 (6):

Dammit!!!


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2021)

saltylifter said:


> I’ll tell him u said hi lmao





CJ275 said:


> Is that why all the lights had to be off?!?  :32 (6):
> 
> Dammit!!!



I did not see him outsmart-assing you. Kudos to you both. Funny shit!


----------



## Robdjents (May 31, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> sorry, but her being ''ok'' in bed in the beginning then getting worse and worse once we lived together and being annoying and controlling with attitude all the time is cruel to me so i went out and looked for better, kinda like having a job youre not happy with but looking for a better one. I know this is a bit different tho because theres feelings involved but mine are too, i dont feel anything anymore and im very happy with the new girl im dating. We connect real good and we are happy together... im not looking for **** endless amounts of ladies i found someone im happy with and im good now. Im not even on any dating sites anymore, last thing id think of doing right now.




no no that’s called cheating don’t try to church it up dirt


----------



## supreme666leader (May 31, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> no no that’s called cheating don’t try to church it up dirt



ok so what i gotta do what i gotta do, do want to be with the other girl tho and i def wont ever cheat on her.


----------



## 69nites (May 31, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> ok so what i gotta do what i gotta do, do want to be with the other girl tho and i def wont ever cheat on her.



I've said that plenty of times myself.  When you treat women like it's a buffet line, it always ends the same.


----------



## supreme666leader (May 31, 2021)

Yes i know ... Im trying to do this all the right way now, just hope it doesnt change and things always stay the same cuz ill never get tired of what we have going on now. Other girl wants to hook up today and of course its tempting but im gonna be good and not do it!


----------



## saltylifter (Jun 7, 2021)

LOL funny shit man... good one


----------



## supreme666leader (Jun 7, 2021)

Very happy with my new girl, cooks cleans, very innocent but total wild freak in bed what more can you ask for?

 Other one i was seeing is too ghetto acting does weird stuff and i dont trust her for a second so trying to distance myself from her. I was at her house last week and her sister came up to me and said she thinks im hot and i think the same of her so its very tempting but risky to try to get into that, prob not worth the effort.


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Very happy with my new girl, cooks cleans, very innocent but total wild freak in bed what more can you ask for?



intelligence, creativity, sense of humor, similar values, spiritual connection, lifetime commitment. 

I’ve used Petrie dishes with more depth than you. Good lord.


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> intelligence, creativity, sense of humor, similar values, spiritual connection, lifetime commitment.
> 
> I’ve used Petrie dishes with more depth than you. Good lord.



What he wants primarily is what I consider extras. His ideal woman could be replaced by a microwave and a Roomba. :32 (18):

We were all foolish kids once though.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jun 7, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What he wants primarily is what I consider extras. His ideal woman could be replaced by a microwave and a Roomba. :32 (18):
> 
> We were all foolish kids once though.



It seems like he views them as sentient flesh lights tbh.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 7, 2021)

she's probably a cashier in a self-checkout line......


----------



## Kraken (Dec 29, 2021)

I can't believe I actually read this whole thread. That's a good bit of time out og my life I'll never get back. Why do I do stupid shit?


----------



## mark18T (Dec 29, 2021)

> I can't believe I actually read this whole thread.



Were you looking for a "secret" words or phrases, which can help you with a date?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 29, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I can't believe I actually read this whole thread. That's a good bit of time out og my life I'll never get back. Why do I do stupid shit?


It's definitely not the gem that Nissans thread is.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 29, 2021)

if getting a bj is a success story i have tons...besides that good luck finding real love on those loser dating sites..Real women dont use that bs they get offered good dick 20 times a day by guy that have the balls to come up to them


----------



## Kraken (Dec 29, 2021)

mark18T said:


> Were you looking for a "secret" words or phrases, which can help you with a date?



I really have no idea. It was like watching a train wreck, or an accident on the highway. You don't know why you're looking, but you do it anyhow. 



Send0 said:


> It's definitely not the gem that Nissans thread is.



That one is not fiction.


----------

